

Taxi driver protests in Europe actually increased Uber app downloads - hachiya
http://www.geekwire.com/2014/chart-taxi-driver-protests-europe-actually-helped-spur-uber-app-downloads/

======
lsh123
There is no such thing as "bad publicity" :)

